# :(



## Savvy_lover (Aug 21, 2007)

I havent talked to my bf for a full whole day




hes up at the new appartment and his internet still wont work



i always have bad dreams when i dream about my bf. i dunno why . i always dream about losing him in my dream. even in a huge crowd or in the subway.

i have been dreaming about kissing different guys every night in my dream. i duno whats wrong with me. anyone got the same experience ???

this combination of things has been driving me nuts for a while already









anyone who knows about explaining dreams too?


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't know much about what dreams mean . . . the other day I dreamed my husband was sitting on a blanket in a field on a sunny day, laughing and smiling with Andi while I sulked in a corner!

I also frequently dream that Freddy Kruger crawls out from under my bed and tries to kill me . . .

I think dreams are just dreams to be honest, but I don't know for sure





Hope you feel better soon



*Hugs*


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 21, 2007)

You're probably just feeling insecure....Don't worry!!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 21, 2007)

thx kee but what about that dream with Andi? lol

i feel like i m cheating on my bf even with dreams. why would i be kissing different guys in every dream i have. i have had it for a long time Every night. and all those people are strangers too. i have started to think maybe, sths wrong with me

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're probably just feeling insecure....Don't worry!! maybe that too



thx mandersits just so crappy every morning u wake up feeling like shit


----------



## Ashley (Aug 21, 2007)

Don't worry!





Dreams don't mean anything.

I had a dream that I was a snowman once and that I was part of a snowman village that was accused of killing the Saber-Toothed Tiger King.


----------



## KellyB (Aug 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't worry!




Dreams don't mean anything.

I had a dream that I was a snowman once and that I was part of a snowman village that was accused of killing the Saber-Toothed Tiger King.


----------



## Andi (Aug 21, 2007)

I do think that recurrent dreams mean something. I have had dreams of people following me and trying to kill me for years. I looked it up and it means you have a strong fear of failure, which is very true for me.

I have also had lots of dreams about kissing other guys or making out with them. I am in a LD relationship with my fiancÃ©, but heÂ´s still the only one for me and I donÂ´t even look at other guys. So for me itÂ´s just my sexual frustration thatÂ´s probably causing those dreams..so maybe thatÂ´s the same for you?

Whenever I have a bad dream about my fiancÃ© (as in loosing him etc) I always feel like crap the entire day after. ThereÂ´s nothing to do about this though, he gets those kinda dreams about me too


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 21, 2007)

Well I had a dream about Charles Manson and the "family" not too long ago. It sucked. But I am still alive so I think dreams are pretty much just dreams.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 21, 2007)

I agree with Andi, i think you are probably feeling fear of losing him cause you are too far away from him, distance sometimes can make you think that people will eventually forget about you, dreaming about making out with other guys means that you need attention from the other sex, a guy, which in this case is your boyfriend, you miss him and sometimes feel totally lost without him, that is why you have these dreams about losing him in a crowd or in the subway.

You don't have to feel like crap everyday when you wake up, look at a picture of him and tell him how much you love him, the message will still get to him, besides, it looks like he truely loves you so you have nothing to worry about. Trust me


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 21, 2007)

Maybe you miss him and want some physical affection and thats why you have dreams about other guys?


----------



## Shelley (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't know much about dreams in regards to what they signify but I hope you get to talk to your bf soon. Hugs.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 21, 2007)

Well, IMO dreams mean nothing. They are just a way of relieving stress, which you learn when you study it. I wouldn't over-analyze it much.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 22, 2007)

thx to all of you





i ll try not to think that much .. my bfs internet is still down . i didnt knw internet service in cities can be this bad . my bf made an appointment with the service guy there and they cancelled it without calling my bf and of coz he was Furious and made no less than 30 calls to them. they had to coem eventually ! but they still couldnt fix it saying they ave some prob with the cable country wide. the company said the whole country whos using their service is down. i duno about that but at least i know my baby isnt the only one whos suffering


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 22, 2007)

sav, I used to have dreams about my ex boyfriend.. imagine how guilty I felt after those! especially since Im not interested in my ex in that way.

The dreams I hate the most are when you dream about your boyfriend - but he has someone else's face!

I looked it up in my dream book for you and dreaming you have lost someone is being afraid that you will do something to sabotage your situation - so it definately is insecurity.

Hopefully your bf will get his internet and your dreams will stop soon! hugs!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sav, I used to have dreams about my ex boyfriend.. imagine how guilty I felt after those! especially since Im not interested in my ex in that way.
The dreams I hate the most are when you dream about your boyfriend - but he has someone else's face!

I looked it up in my dream book for you and dreaming you have lost someone is being afraid that you will do something to sabotage your situation - so it definately is insecurity.

Hopefully your bf will get his internet and your dreams will stop soon! hugs!

thx sugar!! what i m afraid is its a combination of dreams. that sth i would do might be what happen in my dream that i ll eventually go out to seek other guys... thats why i always feel bad when i wake up from sleep



not that i want to but from what my dreams tell me its like i want to do that or else it wouldnt be recurring


----------



## farris2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PaperFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I had a dream about Charles Manson and the "family" not too long ago. It sucked. But I am still alive so I think dreams are pretty much just dreams. When I was little I dreamed that he got out of jail and killed everybody in the world.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 25, 2007)

who is Charles Manson


----------



## farris2 (Aug 25, 2007)

He is a murdering bastard,him and his "family" they were actually just followers

Charles Manson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 25, 2007)

sav don't be silly - worrying about doing something tells me that you wont do it!

anyway, it is natural to look at other guys when your bf is not with you - I look at other boys sometimes, but when I look at them, I just know they don't compare to what I already have.

maybe before you go to bed at night, think of a list of your bf's good points, and write them down, and remind yourself of his face. It might help the dreams stop


----------



## zincofax (Aug 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had a dream that I was a snowman once and that I was part of a snowman village that was accused of killing the Saber-Toothed Tiger King. that was the best!


----------

